# Burstner J5 Peugeot/Talbot mid 60s van - need owners manual!



## lostasusual (Aug 1, 2012)

Manual anyone?
Hoping someone out there can help...

Bought old (mid 60s) LHD Burstner J5 type van. OK - shouldn't have, but I did. Would like to locate a Users Guide/Manual that might throw some light on how the electrics are wired and which switches & fuses do what.
The leisure battery does not seem to charge from the mains hookup. It doesn't do too well from the alternator either. 

Has someone an old manual lurking in the loft perhaps?


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I would have thought your only chance of a manual would be Burstner direct....good luck with it though,post some pics when you can


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

For the van parts etc, you could try www.no1gear.com/‎ who specialises in older Talbots and Fiats etc. He is also a very nice man.

Alan


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

classiccamper.co.uk might be worth a look and I think it's Martin Walter in MMM magazine does a feature every month specialising in classic campers,might be worth dropping him an email.


----------



## lostasusual (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheers. That does sound a hopeful route.will give it a try. Many thanks.


----------

